# My 2 channel rig... at least today



## dBe (Dec 7, 2012)

I was asked to post a new thread about my system and so here it is straight from my profile:

GR research Super V bass modules with an ever changing mid/hi module
Dodd Audio Preamp - Battery Powered
Dodd Audio Stereo 15WPC Amp - Battery Powered
dB Audio Labs prototype Evolution 32/384/DSD DAC - Battery Powered
2.3GHz I7 Mac Mini Music Server - Battery Powered
Powersonic 100AH & 55AH batteries
PI audio BatteryBUSS battery management device
Ctek 7002 and 3300 chargers
All cabling by PI audio group
UberBUSS powered conditioner on LF Modules
Assorted room treatments -PI audio group
Parts and pieces that go in and out at a whim

I have to say as a "power guy" that discovering the beauty of battery power has been a heavy revy in my audio experience. Thank you Gary Dodd and Danny Richie.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

The Dodd stuff is really good. Are your music files lossless or are you a MP3 guy?


----------



## dBe (Dec 7, 2012)

Wardsweb said:


> The Dodd stuff is really good. Are your music files lossless or are you a MP3 guy?


Man, MP3... a travesty to quality audio reproduction and the only way to fly for portable sound. Color me conflicted!

All of my files are native. Most of them are AIFF for the tagging convenience, even though I find .wav files to be a tad more "there" in SQ. I have 6TB of storage capacity. I should have noted that I have just moved to USB3 as my transfer class. Not sure yet about it - I haven't had enough time to really listen. The wife (Gayle) threw a Christmas grenade into the whole house and decorations splattered everywhere. I'll know more after the first of the year.

I have yet to get into hi-rez files as I have so much on Redbook. I realized that I could easily become format obsessed and spent too much money doing so.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to HTS!

You could try FLAC files as a compromise between on the go and at home. FLAC may be a compressed format but none of the music gets thrown away unlike MP3. The compression ratio is nowhere near as high as MP3 but the audio quality doesn't suffer. Unfortunately, many portable devices don't recognize the format. FLAC supports metadata file tagging.

I like the idea of battery powered electronics. They allow you to get away from wall AC which can induce all kinds of nasty things into the signal. My Marcof head amp is battery powered and consequently totally hum free. I could probably get away with a battery powered preamp but I need real power to drive my esl's so battery powered amplifiers are not for me..


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you could join us, Dave! 

NICE system you have. I would like to have a off the grid rig someday.

Please feel free to post up pics of your system here, if you like.


----------



## dBe (Dec 7, 2012)

tesseract said:


> Glad you could join us, Dave!
> 
> NICE system you have. I would like to have a off the grid rig someday.
> 
> Please feel free to post up pics of your system here, if you like.


I'll do so as soon as I get my room back from Grandma Christmas. Perhaps tomorrow I'll post some pics of some of the gear. I need to figure out how to post pictures here.

G'night.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is a guide for Attachments. Happy Holidays, Dave.


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

My 2-channel gig is currently an extended loaner from a friend who doesn't have enough room in his house to do the setup. It consists of:

Audible Illusions Modulus 3 tube pre-amp
McCormick DNA .05 solid state amp (100 wpc/8 ohms)
Oppo DV-970HD (primarily here for SACD work, used to be in my home theater rig)
Apple Airport Express (network interface to my 98% Lossless iTunes library)

The speakers are supposed to be some rare classics...Soundwave Grand Soliloquys from nearly 20 years ago. The problem is that at the time I took possession of the gear, I couldn't fit the giant towers in my car for the 300 mile trip. I intend to rectify that problem one of these days but until then, I'm using a pair of ELT towers from AV123.

Ironically, only Audible Illusions seems to be in business for the major gear. Everyone else is out of business. At some point in the future I'll add a turntable and bring a bunch of older vinyl recordings out of storage.


----------

